# What kind of CV?



## christinet (Feb 18, 2013)

I am wondering what kind of CV employers in Singapore look for. Do they prefer resume or CV style? i.e. longer or shorter? And do employers expect a photograph to be attached? Any further information greatly appreciated.

Many thanks

(ps searching for jobs in healthcare if this makes a difference)


----------

